

MongoDB is to NoSQL like MySQL to SQL — in the most harmful way - willlll
http://use-the-index-luke.com/blog/2013-10/mysql-is-to-sql-like-mongodb-to-nosql

======
bsg75
I still wonder if MongoDB is really that "harmful", or if the rush to use it
inappropriately, or in the wrong use cases, results in the expected failures.

